# [APP] UDPro - Remotely control your Windows PC from your phone



## minooch (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I just posted my first App the Android Market (so please be nice) & thought I would let you guys know

It's called UDPro (UDP Pro) - Info copied from the Android Market

Remotely control your Windows PC from your phone.

Features included at the moment are:

1) Control Windows Media Player
2) Send a popup message
3) Lock PC
4) Log Off PC
5) Shutdown PC
6) Reboot PC
7) Hibernate PC
8) Sleep PC
9) Added Custom Commands - Need to added to on the PC App
10) Wake on LAN
11) Change PC Volume
12) Take a screenshot of each monitor & send them via email to your desired email address (configured in the Windows App)

All information is encrypted (emails included if you use a ssl compatible smtp server)

You need to run an application on your Windows PC - It can be obtained here http://www.minooch.com/udpro/setup.exe
It has been tested on Windows 7 & Windows XP - You need to have at least .NET 3.5 (http://www.microsoft.com/net)

It will be minimised to the system tray when opened

By default the password on the Windows app is not set

Please make sure you open port 29000 (UDP) (The port can be changed) on your PC (if you're running a firewall). If your wanting to use it over the Internet, I suggest you obtain a static IP Address or signup with dyndns.org (obviously port forwarding would be required)

You may also need to open an additional port to be able to send emails (the port will vary depending on your smtp (email out server) server)

If you have any ideas please let me know

Works for 2.2+

Market Link
https://market.andro...com.minooch.udp

QR Code









Market Link - Lite Edition
https://market.andro...minooch.udpLite

QR Code - Lite Edition


----------



## minooch (Feb 24, 2012)

Bug fix has been uploaded - When the REQUIRED fields (IP Address & Port) where left empty, UDPro would Force Close - Now Fixed


----------



## minooch (Feb 24, 2012)

New version online

Version 2.1
Added the ability to control the PC volume - under system controls


----------



## minooch (Feb 24, 2012)

New version is online

Version 2.2

Added Shuffle to Windows Media Player Controls


----------



## minooch (Feb 24, 2012)

New version is online

Version 2.3

Added Wake on LAN to Controls


----------



## minooch (Feb 24, 2012)

New Version is online

Version 3

New Tabbed Layout
Added Custom Commands - Need to added to on the PC App


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Sounds great, but I don't use windows. Ever plan on releasing a simmilar app for ubuntu?


----------



## minooch (Feb 24, 2012)

jellybellys said:


> Sounds great, but I don't use windows. Ever plan on releasing a simmilar app for ubuntu?


Cheers,

Unfortunately not. I use windows 99% of the time


----------



## minooch (Feb 24, 2012)

New Version is online:

Version 3.1

Tablet Support
Altered the layout a little


----------



## minooch (Feb 24, 2012)

New Version is online:

Version 3.2

Added the following controls under "System Controls"

Play
Stop
Next track
Previous track

These should work on most media programs (some may require focus to accept these commands) - Although programs like Microsoft's Intellitype can cause these not to function - Try removing keyboard programs to see if this help.

I also fixed a bug on the "system mute volume" button - It wasn't working


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

I take it this is smoother than something like logmein?


----------



## minooch (Feb 24, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> I take it this is smoother than something like logmein?


There is no remote view capability with UDPro - so it's quite instant


----------



## swest6602 (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats on your 1st app. Very exciting. I have a couple questions for you. I'd like to try this on my Home Theater PC but before I add another server application I have a couple questions:

Will it work on Windows 8 Release Preview?

Will it work for Windows pop-up security messages? (Ultimate Remote for Android does not work with these pop-ups, but Hippo Remote on iPhone does work). These are the Windows pop-ups for things like "do you want to allow this download" & the messages to confirm and app (such as TVersity or AirVideo) that need firewall access.

If you think the above will work (win 8 for sure) I will load up the app and server and give it a try.

Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## minooch (Feb 24, 2012)

swest6602 said:


> Congrats on your 1st app. Very exciting. I have a couple questions for you. I'd like to try this on my Home Theater PC but before I add another server application I have a couple questions:
> 
> Will it work on Windows 8 Release Preview?
> 
> ...


Yeah it works with Windows 8 - Although you will get the SmartScreen filter message on install & first run only. I think I have to pay Microsoft to become a registered publisher or something to get away with that junk - But given that .Net is a managed language (& what I've used) there's no need to worry really


----------

